# Favorite (Preferably Nerdy!) Board Games



## Zach

In the past few years I've been introduced to a few really good board games and have grown to really love them. What are some of your favorites? I'm especially interested in finding out which nerdy board games all my brothers and sisters on the PuritanBoard love, seeing as nobody loves nerdy board games like nerdy Christians! Points will be awarded to the person who is into the nerdiest game. I'm a big fan of the Settlers of Catan, Dominion, and a game called Stone Age.


----------



## NB3K

Risk & the PC game Superpower 2.


----------



## Tripel

Dominion, Carcassonne, Settlers, Ticket to Ride


----------



## Andres

I'm nerdy, but I guess not that nerdy... Monopoly.


----------



## Tripel

Andres said:


> I'm nerdy, but I guess not that nerdy... Monopoly.



You're right -- Not nearly nerdy enough


----------



## JennyG

Articulate is loads of fun

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------

I've always suspected you have to be a young male to love Monopoly


----------



## CharlieJ

Love this. I was part of a regular euro-gaming group in SC. My absolute favorites are marked with asterisk*. Look for these and more on boardgamegeek.com

In a class by itself: Dominion*, Dominion Intrigue*, Dominion Seaside*, Dominion Prosperity*, Dominion Alchemy

Military (but not simulation): Smallworld*, Game of Thrones, BattleLore, Mechwarrior/Battletech

Co-operative (vs. game): Shadows over Camelot, Pandemic, Fury of Dracula

Resource Management/Building: Puerto Rico*, Power Grid*, Race for the Galaxy*, Kingsburg, 7 Wonders, Thurn & Taxis

Lighter fun: Munchkin, Ticket to Ride, Fluxx, Poison, Ra, Manila, Niagara


----------



## KMK

Dominion
Stone Age
Power Grid
Puerto Rico
Catan
Ticket To Ride
7 Wonders
Pandemic
Agricola

My family is now learning to play Bang! Its the rootinest, tootinest card game this side of the Pecos!


----------



## he beholds

My husband and I especially like games that are great for two players, so we play Carcassonne (with a few expansion sets in it) and Pandemic often. But we also like Settlers and Ticket to Ride. My husband and I actually keep a running tally of Carcassone wins for the year (this is our third year doing that). This year he's winning : (


----------



## JoannaV

Ubi is the best board game in the whole world! It needs updating though, and it needs regional versions. I'd buy it if I had someone to play with.


----------



## VictorBravo

I don't think you can get any more nerdy than chess. 

There must be thousands of books exploring the nuances of the game. Can any of those other board games even come close to that claim?


----------



## Philip

Diplomacy
Chess
Risk
Carcassone

And these are just the ones I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Stargazer65

Scrabble. I love it.


----------



## Zach

KMK said:


> Dominion
> Stone Age
> Power Grid
> Puerto Rico
> Catan
> Ticket To Ride
> 7 Wonders
> Pandemic
> Agricola
> 
> *My family is now learning to play Bang! Its the rootinest, tootinest card game this side of the Pecos!*



We play a game of Bang almost every time after our Upper-Classmen guys Bible Study (which I crash as a Sophomore because it meets in my living room!) and it is a fantastic game. 

I might have to look into Carcassonne...how difficult is it to learn?


----------



## Tripel

Zach said:


> I might have to look into Carcassonne...how difficult is it to learn?



Very easy. We have an easier time teaching Carcassonne to guests than any other game.

It's the go-to game for my wife and I, because it's relatively quick (we often play twice in one sitting), great for just 2 people, and it doesn't demand a whole lot of thought and attention (we can play while watching a football game).


----------



## CharlieJ

Not hard. I've never been able to like Carcassone. The farmers ruin everything. Props for a very inviting game mechanic, though.


----------



## ZackF

Risk, Axis and Allies, Scrabble

Years ago I played hour upon hour and night upon night of AD&D if RPGs count. Also Car Wars.


----------



## JML

KS_Presby said:


> Risk, Axis and Allies, Scrabble
> 
> Years ago I played hour upon hour and night upon night of AD&D if RPGs count. Also Car Wars.



My dad, brother, and I used to play Axis & Allies when I was a kid. Sometimes it took us 3 days to finish.


----------



## Tripel

CharlieJ said:


> I've never been able to like Carcassone. The farmers ruin everything.



This could probably get me imprisoned by the Gamer Geek Police, but I've been known to play Carcassonne without the farmer. I know, I know... heresy. We usually play standard rules, but will sometimes leave out the farmer if we're playing with first-timers.


----------



## Zach

I might have to ask for Carcassone for my Birthday then. Is there anywhere to play it online to give it a try first?


----------



## AThornquist

"The pens in my pocket I must protect 'em; my ergonomic keyboard never leaves me bored..."


----------



## KMK

KS_Presby said:


> Risk, Axis and Allies, Scrabble
> 
> Years ago I played hour upon hour and night upon night of AD&D if RPGs count. *Also Car Wars*.



Now you are really dating yourself. I suppose you used to play Melee and Ogre as well?


----------



## ZackF

KMK said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Risk, Axis and Allies, Scrabble
> 
> Years ago I played hour upon hour and night upon night of AD&D if RPGs count. *Also Car Wars*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are really dating yourself. I suppose you used to play Melee and Ogre as well?
Click to expand...


Don't remember that one. A friend of mine liked the combat system of the Pendragon game and tried to fuse it to AD&D. How is that for nerdy? 

Didn't anyone else here have the "Unlce Albert's" editions for Car Wars? 

Speaking of geekiness, if anyone remembers Battletech and was fortunate to have BattleDroids before they lost a patent fight to LucasFilms over the patented word "Droid" you have a keeper!! Bring it on nerds!!


----------



## SRoper

I like Puerto Rico, Settlers of Catan, and Lord of the Rings Risk.


----------



## Andres

Has anyone played Farkle? It's a dice game.


----------



## Rich Koster

Back in the 80's I played Lordlings of Yore for a while. Does Aggravation, Chutes & Ladders , and Candyland count?


----------



## Philip

I'm surprised not to see any fellow Diplomacy players.


----------



## KMK

Andres said:


> Has anyone played Farkle? It's a dice game.



Yes, I have, online. 

Also, check out Quirkle. It's like Dominoes on LSD.


----------



## "William The Baptist"

Neither of these are board games, but I love playing bananagrams because I am such a word nerd, and Palace-which is a card game and I have heard other names for it too.


----------



## JBaldwin

Stargazer65 said:


> Scrabble. I love it.



I was waiting for someone to mention this. Years ago a friend and I would play Scrabble in three languages: English, French, German and British spellings were also allowed. Great fun!

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------

Here's another: Hnefatafal (or Tafl)--it's an old viking war game.


----------



## Edward

Backgammon
Risk
Scrabble


----------



## toddpedlar

Bridge/Euchre/Pinochle
Chess
Set
Scrabble
Killer Bunnies

Ok - so I'm a bit old fashioned (though the last one definitely is not that)


----------



## KMK

What I like about games like the Dominion expansions, Ticket To Ride, Agricola, 7 Wonders, and Stone Age is that it is not necessarily obvious who is in the lead. Unlike many games, the suspense continues until all victory points are added up.


----------



## jandrusk

Checkout http://boardgamegeek.com/. Boardgame geeks paradise.


----------



## puritanpilgrim

Diplomacy
axis and allies


----------



## Zach

"William The Baptist" said:


> Neither of these are board games, but I love playing bananagrams because I am such a word nerd, and Palace-which is a card game and I have heard other names for it too.



Bananagrams is another game that we always play at ACF game nights. Such a fun game!



KMK said:


> What I like about games like the Dominion expansions, Ticket To Ride, Agricola, 7 Wonders, and Stone Age is that it is not necessarily obvious who is in the lead. Unlike many games, the suspense continues until all victory points are added up.



That's my favorite part of the games, especially Stone Age. Stone Age is such an awesome game. 

We need to have a Puritanboard game night sometime!


----------



## Theoretical

My favorite games are:

Twilight Struggle, a 3-4 hour 2 player game that I am 1-21 in playing, and that I love playing more every time I get the chance. This game's about the global Cold War struggle and the game is loaded with theme and nuance after nuance of strategy.

1960: The Making of The President, a 2-3 hour 2 player game about the 1960 Presidential election that's based on Twilight Struggle and is itself an enjoyable game.

Hannibal: Rome v. Carthage - Yes, as the name suggests, its about the Second Punic war, and is driven by the events and asymmetrical forces of Rome and Carthage. 2 players 3-4 hours

War of the Ring -- Soon to be back in print by the end of the year, this 2-4 player 3-4 hour game is an epic game about the Lord of the Rings (books not movies) that is enjoyable for the asymmetry of the free peoples and Sauron/Sarumun forces.

Imperial (World War I from the cynical perspective of the Swiss Bankers - economic game - wonderful for 4-5, 3 hours)

Memoir '44 - (WWII tactical wargame - light and fun - 30 minutes to an hour depending on the scenario, 2 player but can be expanded to play 6-8 with the Overlord set) 

Modern Art - Auction and buy terrible art to make the most money - best with 4-5 and 45-60 minutes

Citadels - 2-7 player city-building card game that everyone seems to like and that only takes 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Shane

I have never played anything that beats Chess 
Got to be my favourite, not that Im that good at it though, its just a great game


----------



## LawrenceU

toddpedlar said:


> Euchre


I was wondering if someone else would put that one in. I learned it from my very German wife and her family. It pretty much consumes every family gathering. We have now introduced it to our congregation.

I like games. Here are some of my other favourites:
Cards:
Whist, Bezique, Hand and Foot, Canasta, Pinochle, Gin, Shanghai, Poker, but not Texas Hold 'Em (I don't play for money, btw.), and a whole bunch more. The only cards we played growing up were Rook. I started playing poker on the sly in high school. I would have been skinned had anyone in my family or church found out. All those other card games have become favourites since marriage. Did I mention that Molly's family loves cards? 

'Board Games':
Chess, Scrabble, UpWords, Axis and Allies, Tactics II (also made by Avalon Hill), Draughts (You can call it checkers), and a few more.




Andres said:


> Has anyone played Farkle?


 Yep. We play it.


----------



## JBaldwin

Has no one else here every played Hnefatafl? The first time it was introduced into our house, my husband and his friend sat down on the floor to give a try and played for three hours! (They could hardly get up off the floor because their legs were so stiff from sitting.)


----------



## sdesocio

Gonna echo the love for Small World!


----------



## he beholds

Anyone play the card game 500 Bid? I married into a family that plays that and I love it. It's similar to Spades, which I also love.


----------



## LeeD

Carcassone, Forbidden Island (good game for 2-4 players and you play as a team), Risk, Monopoly, Scrabble, Chess and a variety of card games.


----------



## LawrenceU

JBaldwin said:


> Has no one else here every played Hnefatafl?



I googled it and found that I had, sort of. It is very much like and related to Ard-Ri, a Scottish game.


----------



## AThornquist

I haven't heard of most of these games, but I enjoy Risk and love Chess and Bananagrams (and I can't believe someone else said it too! Leah!!!). Quelf is...interesting... and other than these my preferred nerdish games are on a computer or console. "BOOM! HEADSHOT!"


----------



## lynnie

Upwords. Sort of a 3D scrabble.


----------



## JBaldwin

LawrenceU said:


> JBaldwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has no one else here every played Hnefatafl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I googled it and found that I had, sort of. It is very much like and related to Ard-Ri, a Scottish game.
Click to expand...


I discovered it when I was trying to find something "Norwegian" to give to a family member. It actually predates chess and the "men" move the same as rooks. There are numerous versions of the game and lots of options for rules.


----------



## Pergamum

My six year old loves Carcassone.


----------



## Kim G

AThornquist said:


> "The pens in my pocket I must protect 'em; my ergonomic keyboard never leaves me bored..."



"I'm nerdy in the extreme and whiter than sour cream, I was in AV club and Glee club and even the chess team . . ." Aaaa, you made me watch that video again. It makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Shawn Mathis

Diplomacy 
Axis and Allies
NATO: the next war in Europe (makes Axis and Allies look like Risk)
Killer Bunnies (a card game with at least 8 expansion packs)
Speed Scrabble (places all the pieces on the table then players pick seven upside-down. Then try to arrange their own "board" with connecting words at the same time as everyone else)


----------



## LawrenceU

Shawn Mathis said:


> NATO: the next war in Europe (makes Axis and Allies look like Risk)



I've been curious about that game. I know it is more complex, but is it any more challenging?


----------



## py3ak

Those who haven't might enjoy playing Reversi/Othello.


----------



## ZackF

Not the nerdiest game but I've always enjoyed _Clue_.


----------



## ZackF

_Shogun _is another fun one. It's been years for me though.


----------



## Rich Koster

If we are going to spill over into the card game realm,  DOUBLE DECK PINOCHLE RULES !!!!


----------



## J. Dean

Go


----------



## Laura

We have had Carcassone forever but have never played it, just made up stupid pronunciations for it and let it languish on the shelf. This thread makes me want to break it out finally.

Flash Duel is our favorite "nerdy" go-to game, though. Pretty quick and easy to learn, especially if you first play a couple rounds without having to think about the characters/abilities.


----------



## JoannaV

I've always wanted to play Duplicate Scrabble - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Edward

LawrenceU said:


> Quote Originally Posted by toddpedlar View Post
> Euchre
> I was wondering if someone else would put that one in. I learned it from my very German wife and her family. It pretty much consumes every family gathering. We have now introduced it to our congregation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by Andres View Post
> Has anyone played Farkle?
> Yep. We play it.



Played Euchre in the dorm in law school. Never played it again after returning south. I've played Farkle - I think in college, but perhaps earlier or later. I have no recollection of the rules.


----------



## BertMulder

love Othello


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

We played enough spades and hearts in law school and undergrad to burn me out on cards. Then my wife decided she wanted to take up duplicate bridge. OUCH!


----------



## Shawn Mathis

LawrenceU said:


> I've been curious about that game. I know it is more complex, but is it any more challenging?


Played it twice, I think.

Once the complex rules are learned, they become intuitive quickly (I was seventh grade I think when I got it). The game, as I recall, is challenging and based on the known dynamics of Nato vs. Warsaw pact. They used a computer model as well. Tactical nukes are allowable after a certain point but with a stiff penalty as I recall. Logistical lines are needed for supplies. Paratroopers, tanks, artillery, and infantry, and some naval (I think)--mostly land war (Germany/Poland/Denmark). Air power mechanics is streamlined. Nato, of course, is outnumbered but has tactically superior equipment and movement. 

I've never found anyone since high school geeky enough to play it again. I'm hoping my daughter will in ten years!


----------



## AThornquist

Kim G said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The pens in my pocket I must protect 'em; my ergonomic keyboard never leaves me bored..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm nerdy in the extreme and whiter than sour cream, I was in AV club and Glee club and even the chess team . . ." Aaaa, you made me watch that video again. It makes me laugh every time.
Click to expand...


Haha! Yes! When I was in highschool, a friend and I hosted a mock pageant for our school and entered the room from opposite doors to White and Nerdy; we were fully nerdified, if I do say so myself. And...I'm kind of tempted to watch the music video because you mentioned it...


----------



## Theoretical

Shawn Mathis said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been curious about that game. I know it is more complex, but is it any more challenging?
> 
> 
> 
> Played it twice, I think.
> 
> Once the complex rules are learned, they become intuitive quickly (I was seventh grade I think when I got it). The game, as I recall, is challenging and based on the known dynamics of Nato vs. Warsaw pact. They used a computer model as well. Tactical nukes are allowable after a certain point but with a stiff penalty as I recall. Logistical lines are needed for supplies. Paratroopers, tanks, artillery, and infantry, and some naval (I think)--mostly land war (Germany/Poland/Denmark). Air power mechanics is streamlined. Nato, of course, is outnumbered but has tactically superior equipment and movement.
> 
> I've never found anyone since high school geeky enough to play it again. I'm hoping my daughter will in ten years!
Click to expand...


Both of you might really want to check out Twilight Struggle. http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/12333/twilight-struggle It has smooth mechanics, a rich cold war theme, including nuclear war, coups, CIA/KGB mischief, and a variety of key events of the Cold War. The theme is explicitly based on domino theory being reality within the game. It's asymmetrical 2 player goodness.

I've never played a game that I've loved more and more when I lose, and I've lost 20 out of 21 times to my best friend. It is rated #1 and thoroughly deserves that ranking.


----------



## Pergamum

Watching white and nerdy right now.........about to bust a gut...


----------



## black_rose

Zach said:


> In the past few years I've been introduced to a few really good board games and have grown to really love them. What are some of your favorites? I'm especially interested in finding out which nerdy board games all my brothers and sisters on the PuritanBoard love, seeing as nobody loves nerdy board games like nerdy Christians! Points will be awarded to the person who is into the nerdiest game. I'm a big fan of the Settlers of Catan, Dominion, and a game called Stone Age.



Oh my goodness. The moment I read "Settlers of Catan," I went "Oh no!!". XD My sister has that one (she's an engineer) and she was pestering me for months and months to play that one until I was pretty much forced to on vacation this summer. ~lol~


----------



## Zach

black_rose said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the past few years I've been introduced to a few really good board games and have grown to really love them. What are some of your favorites? I'm especially interested in finding out which nerdy board games all my brothers and sisters on the PuritanBoard love, seeing as nobody loves nerdy board games like nerdy Christians! Points will be awarded to the person who is into the nerdiest game. I'm a big fan of the Settlers of Catan, Dominion, and a game called Stone Age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness. The moment I read "Settlers of Catan," I went "Oh no!!". XD My sister has that one (she's an engineer) and she was pestering me for months and months to play that one until I was pretty much forced to on vacation this summer. ~lol~
Click to expand...


Shannon please tell me you enjoyed it! It's a fantastic game!


----------



## Weston Stoler

I love risk, me and my friend Matt play and one time we played with his dad and it got really heated. I JUST WANTED ASIA. I got mad when they attacked me and commited suicide. I lost but he lost worse lol.


----------



## AThornquist

Pergamum said:


> Watching white and nerdy right now.........about to bust a gut...



With your experiences, my immediate interpretation was that you were watching White and Nerdy while enduring explosive diarrhea...


----------



## Shawn Mathis

Theoretical said:


> check out Twilight Struggle


You've piqued my interest...


----------



## KMK

Do NOT check out Twilight Struggle! It is highly habit forming! My wife got it for me as an early Christmas present and it is dangerous. My son and I were up *past midnight* yesterday and couldn't stop! He (the USSR) had me on the ropes early with 18 VPS but I was able to inch my way back. Then, on the penultimate turn I played 'Chernobyl' on the first round followed by 'Solidarity' on the second and was on my way to complete European control. I would have succeeded but at the last minute he played 'The Reformer' followed by 'Glasnost' and crushed my efforts in Poland. From there it was all downhill for the US I am afraid as I had let Central and South America go. I guess I am no Reagan.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

I love chess and Scrabble, but Twilight Struggle looks REALLY interesting.

<---Military history/strategy nut


----------



## Zach

Glad this thread was brought back to life. My brother gave me Carcassonne for my Birthday and I am LOVING it. Thank you for recommending it!


----------



## SRoper

I'm asking for Race for the Galaxy and Pandemic for Christmas. We love Puerto Rico and Settlers of Catan, but it has been hard to find other people to play with. We need some good games that can be played with two players.


----------



## KMK

Agricola is a very good two player game. I also hear the two player variant for Race for the Galaxy is also very good. Pandemic is not that great for two players unless each player operates at least two roles.


----------



## Theoretical

Here's probably the best review of Twilight Struggle I've seen: Baby, It’s Cold Outside – A Twilight Struggle Review | Dice Hate Me 

This is Twilight Struggle's 2 hour brother: 1960: The Making of the President | Board Game | BoardGameGeek This one's a really enjoyable foray into the 1960 Presidential election, with debates, elections shennangians, media endorsements, and key events.

For an epic game that will consume an entire dining room table, takes a little while to learn but flow smoothly after that, that defines epic theme, and is quite beautiful I heartily recommend War of the Ring, which has recently been reprinted:

http://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/9609/war-of-the-ring The LOTR theme and art are from the books, not the films, and the tension between the military conflict and the battle over the One Ring is quite well done. It's been 5 years since I've played this and I've sorely missed not taking advantage of the chance to buy a copy before it went out of print. But on the upside, the reprint looks like it'll smooth out some rough edges from the 1st edition. 

1st play is usually 4-5 hours, 2nd 3-4, and thereafter it's just 3.


----------



## TexanRose

SPEED Scrabble, definitely! Though it's not a board game, as you ditch the board and just use the pieces. Way less tedious than regular Scrabble.

Edit: Oops, forgot Set! Best nerdy card game ever.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Set_(game)


----------



## KMK

Theoretical said:


> Here's probably the best review of Twilight Struggle I've seen: Baby, It’s Cold Outside – A Twilight Struggle Review | Dice Hate Me



From the review:



> Judging this category is difficult for Twilight Struggle. Is the game fun? In the traditional sense - where you all sit around and laugh at the misfortune of Johnny Adderall or the silly answer that your Aunt Sally gave in Trivial Pursuit - Twilight Struggle can't even register on the same scale. The game is an entirely different animal; the fun in reenacting the Cold War lies in the experience and the thrill of matching wits with a wily and often devastatingly offensive opponent.* Much of the fun comes in the long, detailed analysis in which you and your opponent will engage after the battle is long over. *Despite the long conflict and sometimes-fatigue-inducing gameplay, even the most devastating defeat will leave you clamoring for more. That's not addiction, or hubris - that, my friends, is pure, unbridled love for a game and of The Game. Nothing can be more fun than that.


----------



## Christopher88

KMK said:


> Puerto Rico


YES!!! 
Love that game, you win. LOL.


----------



## SRoper

KMK said:


> Agricola is a very good two player game. I also hear the two player variant for Race for the Galaxy is also very good. Pandemic is not that great for two players unless each player operates at least two roles.



Thanks for the feedback! I saw that only 10% of respondents did not recommend Pandemic for two players on BoardGameGeek (the same percentage as Agricola, incidentally), so I thought we'd give it a shot.



Sonny said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puerto Rico
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!
> Love that game, you win. LOL.
Click to expand...


Chris, we'll have to play Puerto Rico sometime when I'm in town.


----------

